# Weekly challenge 3/23 - 3/29  In Living Color



## SquarePeg (Mar 22, 2019)

For this week's challenge, let's concentrate on color.  Look for or create color harmonies for your photos.  If you can, please add some comments on the colors and what attracted you to take or create the shot.  Please post new photos only.  Get out there and shoot!  

Some links that might be helpful:

Basic Color Theory

https://petapixel.com/2017/01/27/comprehensive-color-theory-guide-photographers/

The Ultimate Guide for Color Theory for Photography: Photo Editing and Shooting Tips

For the color adventurers (realists need not click here):
https://petapixel.com/2018/06/09/creative-applications-of-color-theory-in-landscape-photography/


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 23, 2019)

Ok, three different natural color themes in three different posts.  This one is blue:


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 23, 2019)

This one is green:


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 23, 2019)

This one is magenta (thank you nature and happy spring in the northern hemisphere):


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 23, 2019)

The greens & yellows combine well enough with the greys & silvers but the woman in pink makes this shot for me:


----------



## johngpt (Mar 23, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> For this week's challenge, let's concentrate on color.  Look for or create color harmonies for your photos.  If you can, please add some comments on the colors and what attracted you to take or create the shot.  Please post new photos only.  Get out there and shoot!
> 
> Some links that might be helpful:
> 
> ...


Sharon, thank you for the links about color theory. Very interesting information.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 23, 2019)

Reading the linked info and watching a video at one of the links Sharon provided, I chose a greenish yellow to be the base colour of the image to be edited for the challenge. I used Lightroom's Hue sliders to shift greens toward yellow, oranges away from yellow, and reds leftward. I couldn't tell toward what or away from what red was being shifted by the colours on the slider but it made the brown bushes in the image move toward purple. Purple would be one of the complementary colours to my base. Blue is also complementary. Both are on the opposite side of the color wheel from my base colour.

In Photoshop I generally do most of my editing in the LAB color space, using curves of the A and B channels to create more colour separation and contrast. I also used the B channel to create masks so that I could selectively boost yellow and then blue for greater contrast.

All this created a more homogenous colour scheme than that with which I generally work. I'm not sure that the image I chose for the challenge is the best example but since there was a predominant base colour as taught in the video by Dave Morrow, I went with this one. I think the attempt at creating colour harmony allowed me to accentuate hues in a way that helps the eye move through frame more easily, without distractions from hues that aren't related.




bridge at the Japanese garden

Here is a screenshot of the Kuler extension I used to see what it'd show for complementary colours. My old Ps CS4 uses the Kuler extension. More modern versions have Adobe Color Themes.






Here is the relatively unedited image. Sliders were used to bring the histogram to the right so the darks weren't blocked but no colour editing had been done. You'll see I also edited out some distracting branches in the final version.






.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 23, 2019)

Fred von den Berg said:


> The greens & yellows combine well enough with the greys & silvers but the woman in pink makes this shot for me:
> 
> View attachment 170567


Fred, had you edited this to get that reduced colour palette?


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 24, 2019)

johngpt said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> > The greens & yellows combine well enough with the greys & silvers but the woman in pink makes this shot for me:
> ...



John, here is a thumbnail of the original shot still in the phone:

 


As you can see it came out with a heavy green cast. Using the standard software on my computer, I corrected the WB and then adjusted the lighting and reduced the saturation slightly. I also ran it through the auto curves button. I liked what I had at this point so didn't use the individual colour adjustment sliders. To my eye, the result has a sort of cheap grocery-store film look - perhaps Agfa Vista or something of that ilk.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 24, 2019)

A part of the dishes from last night, the "cold" colors of the aluminum go harmoniously with the "warm" colors of the soup cups and (brown) meat plate in the background. The aluminum bowl and soup cups were crooked and I left it that way, because it fits perfectly into the total composition. The lighting is a small halogen spot in the ceiling and some diffuse daylight from my right, the mix of day/artificial light makes the atmosphere in this image. The reflections in the bowl come from plates, glasses etc., indeed, the rest of our dished to wash.
Fuji XE1 + 18-55mm - ISO 800 - handheld
View attachment 170593


----------



## johngpt (Mar 24, 2019)

Fred von den Berg said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> > Fred von den Berg said:
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## johngpt (Mar 24, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> A part of the dishes from last night, the "cold" colors of the aluminum go harmoniously with the "warm" colors of the soup cups and (brown) meat plate in the background. The aluminum bowl and soup cups were crooked and I left it that way, because it fits perfectly into the total composition. The lighting is a small halogen spot in the ceiling and some diffuse daylight from my right, the mix of day/artificial light makes the atmosphere in this image. The reflections in the bowl come from plates, glasses etc., indeed, the rest of our dished to wash.
> Fuji XE1 + 18-55mm - ISO 800 - handheld
> View attachment 170593


gk, your limited colour palette is superb, especially since the two main colours are from opposite warmth sides of the colour wheel.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 24, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> *Simplicity*
> Can't resist showing this, a combination of halogen light and diffused daylight, the yellow and red hues are slightly turned on with a bit of the blue hue in the handle. Natural colors? Hardly, but that wasn't my intention, by the way, what is 'natural color'   For me the simplicity of the composition is what counts, after so many years I still very much like that mix of different ° Kelvin.
> Fuji XE1 + 18 / 55mm - ISO 800 - handheld
> View attachment 170599


That blue against the gold is tremendous.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 24, 2019)

I too worked on an image with an already limited colour palette and it was very nice to see that others had similar ideas when I came back here to post what I'd done.
First up is the version that hadn't had any editing done on the hues, followed by the finished image.









looking south through the storm

The unedited version of this seemed to show essentially grey clouds but when analyzed, the A channel of the LAB color space was neutral but the B channel showed shades of blue.
When analyzing the sunlit area next to the volcano, that colour was a red with more magenta than yellow. Other than white and black, blue and red are the only other colours in this image.

After using curves in LAB mode to create separation of color and boosting colour, I used the Ps color picker to choose the blue of the clouds and painted more of that colour back into the image selectively. I did the same for the red near that volcano, and also painted some of that colour up into the clouds for more balance and contrast in the composition.
Below are screenshots showing the colours picked.





Blue was picked and a separate layer was filled with it. A luminosity mask was used to constrain the colour to darks.





The red (I called it salmon) was also picked and used to boost the colour adjacent next to the volcano and also to carry that hue into the sky, into the clouds above the mountain and also up high in frame.

The blue and red, from opposing warmth sides of the color wheel, illustrate complementary colour harmony.

.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 24, 2019)

A few lonely Irises have appeared, and I didn't have anything to do, so a quick set up in studio for "Royal Purple". In keeping with the Color Harmony theme of the thread I chose a Triad Scheme (3 hues equally spaced around the color wheel). In this case Purple was the primary or dominant hue, with Green and Orange hues filling the other two spots. I didn't feel like setting up everything for a white line shot of the glass vase, so I tried something a little different. I went with a large Softbox high left and behind the arrangement feathering the tops of the flowers, pointed to just right of the camera. On camera right was a white reflector to bounce light back into the shadows, and a flag camera left blocked the light from flaring.



Royal Purple by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 25, 2019)

It is amazing the different colors that appear when the sun starts to rise.  I got up before dawn on Sunday and was able to capture this photo.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 25, 2019)

At the moment we've 3 different types of orchid that are in bloom, I'm not a "flower photographer" but I didn't want to skip this one.
It's a quickie from this morning before we had our coffee. Diffuse daylight through the kitchen window and just a white A4 to illuminate some shade. For the background I've taken a gray, cardboard, envelope and as a final action I've made a transparent green layer in post to make the background darker and more harmonious with the subject.
Fuji XE1 + 18/55mm - tripod

View attachment 170671


----------



## johngpt (Mar 25, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> A few lonely Irises have appeared, and I didn't have anything to do, so a quick set up in studio for "Royal Purple". In keeping with the Color Harmony theme of the thread I chose a Triad Scheme (3 hues equally spaced around the color wheel). In this case Purple was the primary or dominant hue, with Green and Orange hues filling the other two spots. I didn't feel like setting up everything for a white line shot of the glass vase, so I tried something a little different. I went with a large Softbox high left and behind the arrangement feathering the tops of the flowers, pointed to just right of the camera. On camera right was a white reflector to bounce light back into the shadows, and a flag camera left blocked the light from flaring.
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Purple by William Raber, on Flickr



William, superb image and really nice explanation of your color harmony thought processes. Green foliage is an interesting color. Dan Margulis in his Photoshop LAB Color book says that natural vegetation is some green in the A channel and about 1.5 to 2 time more of yellow in the B channel. So green foliage can have warm or cool characteristics depending upon the mix. And having bits of more yellow coming up those green fronds nicely balances the lower warmth from your orange.
Purple is a mix of magenta from the A channel and blue from the B channel, and again depending upon the proportions can be cool or maybe not as cool.
Orange is always warm, having mixes of magenta from the A and yellow from the B channels.
And I really like how your lighting causes your subject to be emerging from background.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 25, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> At the moment we've 3 different types of orchid that are in bloom, I'm not a "flower photographer" but I didn't want to skip this one.
> It's a quickie from this morning before we had our coffee. Diffuse daylight through the kitchen window and just a white A4 to illuminate some shade. For the background I've taken a gray, cardboard, envelope and as a final action I've made a transparent green layer in post to make the background darker and more harmonious with the subject.
> Fuji XE1 + 18/55mm - tripod
> 
> View attachment 170671


gk, it's interesting that your color harmony is similar to William's triad of purple, green and orangey yellow! Great idea to colorize your background.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 25, 2019)

Scott Whaley said:


> It is amazing the different colors that appear when the sun starts to rise.  I got up before dawn on Sunday and was able to capture this photo.  View attachment 170669


Sunrises and sunsets often seem to act as a natural color harmony selection don't they?
Yours here Scott is a darn fine illustration of complementary harmony I think, with orangey reds contrasting against greenish blues. The longer light wavelengths coming through more atmosphere near the horizon are naturally selected while higher up in the sky the shorter wavelengths are allowed to come through and be seen. Pretty cool.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 25, 2019)

@gk fotografie I love Orchids. Couple years ago we were at the Naples, FL Botanical Gardens. They had an area the size of a house devoted to nothing but Orchids, more varieties then I'd ever seen. Must have spent a couple hrs just in that section shooting.

@johngpt this wasn't my first choice for lighting but I was to lazy to pull everything out, so I improvised. I liked the effect of the overhead/rear light but reflections were a PITA.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 25, 2019)

johngpt said:


> Scott Whaley said:
> 
> 
> > It is amazing the different colors that appear when the sun starts to rise.  I got up before dawn on Sunday and was able to capture this photo.  View attachment 170669
> ...



Thanks


----------



## johngpt (Mar 25, 2019)

All this color harmony reading got me thinking about gradient mapping.
So I used an image that I'd edited from color to black and white. It was today's post at Flickr for Bench Monday.
It's a heavy handed edit done on the phone with Snapseed and Hipstamatic, originally in color. Then it was later converted to b/w using primarily the green channel in Ps.
I then explored using a gradient map adjustment layer in Ps as seen in the image below the b/w.




benches and table







Below is a screenshot showing the gradient map adjustment layer set to Color blend mode. Above the Layers panel you can see the four colors I had chosen for the mapping. I chose three from the warm side of the color wheel, each with slightly reduced brightness to map from luminosity zones 10 down to about 4 or 3. Then I chose something complementary to the warm yellows, a blue to map into zones 3 to 0.






Since I'd never done this before it took me a bit to figure out that I had to click on that colored bar up by Adjustments Gradient Map to open the gradient dialog. Then I figured out that if I clicked on those pointy blocks below the colors in the gradient map dialog that opened, I could choose a color. The screenshot below shows me choosing the cool blue for the darker zones.






Thank you Sharon for this challenge and providing the links that were so informative.
I've been learning a lot.

.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 25, 2019)

johngpt said:


> Since I'd never done this before it took me a bit to figure out that I had to click on that colored bar up by Adjustments Gradient Map to open the gradient dialog



I've been using a similar technique with gradient mapping and a curves layer to color grade portraits. If I see a specific look/tone, in an image I can duplicate that as a file that can be replicated in my  image. I've created a database of several of these that I use from time to time. Makes creating a consistent yet easily changed look.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 25, 2019)

Great idea for me to further research.
Thank you William.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 25, 2019)

Our painters bench sitting under a shade tree. A sort of predominance of blue and orange that I figured fit this theme along with green flowers that were lost in the splatter of colors already on the bench followed by a few tweaks in LR.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2fjw6Rr]
	

lost in the splatter[/URL]


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 25, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> A part of the dishes from last night,





smoke665 said:


> A few lonely Irises have appeared, and I didn't have anything to do, so a quick set up in studio for "Royal Purple".



I enjoyed both of these.  Simple but eye catching.   Just goes to show there are interesting images all around...we just have to capture them.


----------



## paigew (Mar 25, 2019)

my yard has this patch of verbena that is INSANE right now. Its like a purple carpet and I'm obsessed.
1


 
2

 
3

4 

5. this color/sunflare was SOOC!! So gorgeous!!  

 6


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 25, 2019)

paigew said:


> my yard has this patch of verbena that is INSANE right now. Its like a purple carpet and I'm obsessed.
> 1
> View attachment 170710
> 2View attachment 170711
> 3View attachment 1707124 View attachment 1707135. this color/sunflare was SOOC!! So gorgeous!!  View attachment 170714 6View attachment 170715



Shot #5 is magic.


----------



## paigew (Mar 25, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > my yard has this patch of verbena that is INSANE right now. Its like a purple carpet and I'm obsessed.
> ...


Thank you!  I gasped when I saw the back of my camera [emoji7]

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt (Mar 25, 2019)

paigew said:


> my yard has this patch of verbena that is INSANE right now. Its like a purple carpet and I'm obsessed.
> 1
> View attachment 170710
> 2View attachment 170711
> 3View attachment 1707124 View attachment 1707135. this color/sunflare was SOOC!! So gorgeous!!  View attachment 170714 6View attachment 170715


Paige, all these are marvelous.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 26, 2019)

I think this is harmony in color and form, it reminds me of those old Hollywood dance movies with 'Fred and Ginger' where filmed from above a load of dancers made fantastic symmetrical shapes. The photo (Begonia plant) consists of the same image that has been superimposed in 3 different crop sizes and 3 different color shades, then mirrored horizontally and vertically. Fuji XE1 + 18/55 lens - handheld

View attachment 170719


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 26, 2019)

@paigew Those first 2 are my favorites.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 26, 2019)

@gk fotografie Think kaleidoscope...


----------



## acparsons (Mar 26, 2019)

In living color at Seoul Fashion Week

Elsa



DSC_9718 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_9598 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_9575 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Mreeeoowr



DSC_9764 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 26, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> I think this is harmony in color and form, it reminds me of those old Hollywood dance movies with 'Fred and Ginger' where filmed from above a load of dancers made fantastic symmetrical shapes. The photo (Begonia plant) consists of the same image that has been superimposed in 3 different crop sizes and 3 different color shades, then mirrored horizontally and vertically. Fuji XE1 + 18/55 lens - handheld
> 
> View attachment 170719



This is awesome and an idea that's going in my project file to try one day


----------



## paigew (Mar 26, 2019)

johngpt said:


> Paige, all these are marvelous.



Thank you so much!



Dean_Gretsch said:


> @paigew Those first 2 are my favorites.



  Thank you!


----------



## paigew (Mar 26, 2019)

@acparsons I love #2&3 and the way the glasses reflect the color onto their skin.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 26, 2019)

There's a reason the hulk wears purple pants - purple and green are my favorite color duo.  These are a bit noisy since I didn't edit them other than cropping on my ipad.  Been trying to get a minute to photograph these since I bought them on Saturday and no time for a full edit today!  Haven't been using my camera much lately - I hate the cold weather.  Bring on the spring colors and flowers!  




you had me at purple by SharonCat..., on Flickr




color harmony by SharonCat..., on Flickr




for little curls... by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt (Mar 26, 2019)

California Poppy Explosion (apoppylypse). Amazing colors on the hillsides in certain areas.




Country Road by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




tree by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




Poppies In Hills by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt (Mar 26, 2019)

Makes for some interesting B&W also. This one in "infraorange" (a old style vintage photography term I just made up):




Poppy Covered Hills by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr

Perhaps this fits under 
*Less is More: Simplifying Your Palette to Reduce Distractions*


----------



## johngpt (Mar 26, 2019)

acparsons said:


> In living color at Seoul Fashion Week
> 
> Elsa


Almost a cinematic color grading here AC, with its limited color palette. Love the contrasting complementary colors of blues and reds.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 26, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> There's a reason the hulk wears purple pants - purple and green are my favorite color duo.  These are a bit noisy since I didn't edit them other than cropping on my ipad.  Been trying to get a minute to photograph these since I bought them on Saturday and no time for a full edit today!  Haven't been using my camera much lately - I hate the cold weather.  Bring on the spring colors and flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharon, these are primo examples of the challenge you have posed this week.
Green and magenta are opposing colors.
Blue and yellow are opposing colors.
And your images' palettes are limited to just these complementary harmonies.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 26, 2019)

Earlier in my posts here I mentioned that my aging Ps CS4 doesn't have the more recent versions' Adobe Color Theme.
It has a less versatile extension called Kuler.

I've found, from a youtube tutorial, that if one wants to look at a color wheel and explore the various analogous or complementary or triad color harmonies and one doesn't mind going online, Adobe has a url for doing just that.

Adobe Color

I plugged color.adobe.com into my browser's address bar.
It gives many more options than my Photoshop's Kuler.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 26, 2019)

johngpt said:


> if one wants to look at a color wheel and explore the various analogous or complementary or triad color harmonies



Or you could do like I did many years ago buy a Pocket Color Wheel. This one hasn't changed in 20 years, is easy to use, lasts forever and still only costs a few bucks. Artist's Color Wheel - BLICK art materials You can also find them at Hobby Lobby, and other art supply store, as well as many office supply store.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 26, 2019)

Almost the first thing I saw walking out this morning. Different shades of magenta and the yellow and red just popping against the more muted tones. BTW, these were planted by someone who moved away a couple of years ago, and no one is fertilizing them or watering them.


----------



## paigew (Mar 26, 2019)

@SquarePeg love those!! Yay for purple 

I also LOVE the pink flowers from @otherprof ....so glad spring is here!!


----------



## paigew (Mar 26, 2019)

I found a bluebonnet field today so of course we had to take pics...full sun and all! I'll be back at golden hour for sure 
1



2



 3



4



 5



6


----------



## johngpt (Mar 26, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> > if one wants to look at a color wheel and explore the various analogous or complementary or triad color harmonies
> ...


Thank you for that link, great idea.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 27, 2019)

My last photo (at least, for the coming weeks) on this forum, as everyone knows, the tulip originally comes from Turkey, cultivated by the Dutch for a few centuries into the current varieties. This photo is a sandwich of single (duplicate) layers, layers with blur effect, crop, negative, color cast, etc. The photo is a mirrored image (with some differences applied on the left and right) with the "pivot point" in the middle, on the red tulip.
Fuji XE1 + 18/55 mm

View attachment 170749


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 27, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> My last photo (at least, for the coming weeks) on this forum, as everyone knows, the tulip originally comes from Turkey, cultivated by the Dutch for a few centuries into the current varieties. This photo is a sandwich of single (duplicate) layers, layers with blur effect, crop, negative, color cast, etc. The photo is a mirrored image (with some differences applied on the left and right) with the "pivot point" in the middle, on the red tulip.
> Fuji XE1 + 18/55 mm
> 
> View attachment 170749



Hope all is ok and your absence is due to something good like traveling.  You'll be missed here.  Stay well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 27, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> My last photo (at least, for the coming weeks) on this forum, as everyone knows, the tulip originally comes from Turkey, cultivated by the Dutch for a few centuries into the current varieties. This photo is a sandwich of single (duplicate) layers, layers with blur effect, crop, negative, color cast, etc. The photo is a mirrored image (with some differences applied on the left and right) with the "pivot point" in the middle, on the red tulip.
> Fuji XE1 + 18/55 mm
> 
> View attachment 170749



Good luck with whatever is taking you away for a bit. As SquarePeg said above, we look forward to your return and hope for more of your great submissions you share with us!


----------



## CherylL (Mar 27, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> My last photo (at least, for the coming weeks) on this forum, as everyone knows, the tulip originally comes from Turkey, cultivated by the Dutch for a few centuries into the current varieties. This photo is a sandwich of single (duplicate) layers, layers with blur effect, crop, negative, color cast, etc. The photo is a mirrored image (with some differences applied on the left and right) with the "pivot point" in the middle, on the red tulip.
> Fuji XE1 + 18/55 mm
> 
> View attachment 170749



Best to you!  Looking forward to your return and your challenge images.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 27, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> My last photo (at least, for the coming weeks) on this forum, as everyone knows, the tulip originally comes from Turkey, cultivated by the Dutch for a few centuries into the current varieties. This photo is a sandwich of single (duplicate) layers, layers with blur effect, crop, negative, color cast, etc. The photo is a mirrored image (with some differences applied on the left and right) with the "pivot point" in the middle, on the red tulip.
> Fuji XE1 + 18/55 mm
> 
> View attachment 170749


And I too wish you well gk, hoping that your time away is for something good.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 28, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > My last photo (at least, for the coming weeks) on this forum, as everyone knows, the tulip originally comes from Turkey, cultivated by the Dutch for a few centuries into the current varieties. This photo is a sandwich of single (duplicate) layers, layers with blur effect, crop, negative, color cast, etc. The photo is a mirrored image (with some differences applied on the left and right) with the "pivot point" in the middle, on the red tulip.
> ...



It's surgery time again, my ICD has been shifted almost an inch in just a few weeks and is being reimplanted, but now under a pectoral muscle, at the same time they also remove a lead and some steel wires in my chest, this surgery is expected and I'm very happy with it! I'd to promise to do absolutely nothing with my arms, chest etc. for at least 3 weeks. After that I expect to have at least 5 years of rest.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > My last photo (at least, for the coming weeks) on this forum, as everyone knows, the tulip originally comes from Turkey, cultivated by the Dutch for a few centuries into the current varieties. This photo is a sandwich of single (duplicate) layers, layers with blur effect, crop, negative, color cast, etc. The photo is a mirrored image (with some differences applied on the left and right) with the "pivot point" in the middle, on the red tulip.
> ...



I think without the weekly challenge, I'd not have photographed that much in the past 2 years, it's great that more and more TPF members know how to find this (active, creative or whatever you want to call it) corner of the Forum and also want to participate.



CherylL said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > My last photo (at least, for the coming weeks) on this forum, as everyone knows, the tulip originally comes from Turkey, cultivated by the Dutch for a few centuries into the current varieties. This photo is a sandwich of single (duplicate) layers, layers with blur effect, crop, negative, color cast, etc. The photo is a mirrored image (with some differences applied on the left and right) with the "pivot point" in the middle, on the red tulip.
> ...



Thank you!



johngpt said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > My last photo (at least, for the coming weeks) on this forum, as everyone knows, the tulip originally comes from Turkey, cultivated by the Dutch for a few centuries into the current varieties. This photo is a sandwich of single (duplicate) layers, layers with blur effect, crop, negative, color cast, etc. The photo is a mirrored image (with some differences applied on the left and right) with the "pivot point" in the middle, on the red tulip.
> ...



Thank you, I've to say that I really appreciate your contributions to the weekly challenge.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 28, 2019)

_There is no question about it._


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 28, 2019)

Truth in posting...this was "cooked" a bit but by doing so it made it look a bit more like/than "real life".  It was shot at dusk in Old Town Montreal with the Hasselblad attachment on my phone.


----------



## waday (Mar 28, 2019)

Snip


----------



## johngpt (Mar 28, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> It's surgery time again, my ICD has been shifted almost an inch in just a few weeks and is being reimplanted, but now under a pectoral muscle, at the same time they also remove a lead and some steel wires in my chest, this surgery is expected and I'm very happy with it! I'd to promise to do absolutely nothing with my arms, chest etc. for at least 3 weeks. After that I expect to have at least 5 years of rest.


I'm a now retired Physical Therapist. Through the decades that I worked, I treated more than just a few folks whose pacemaker/defib need surgical revision for a variety of reasons. 
Most described pains or odd sensations or cramps resulting from the revisions, and postures and lack of activity that was part of the post surgical process.
I recommend googling for and purchasing "The Trigger Point Therapy Workbook" by Clair and Amber Davies so that when your electrocardiologist gives permission you have knowledge with which to self treat, not just in the regions around the implanted cardioversion device. The muscles of the chest wall, pecs (both sides), serratus anterior, and even posterior muscles develop trigger points which lead to unusual symptoms.
But don't go pressing on the device itself!
Be well, and I'm looking forward to seeing more of your photos when you're able to get back.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 28, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> Truth in posting...this was "cooked" a bit but by doing so it made it look a bit more like/than "real life".  It was shot at dusk in Old Town Montreal with the Hasselblad attachment on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 170816


Mike, very nice color complementary harmony here with a few warm hues based on orange and then violet and blue on the cool side.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 29, 2019)




----------

